# Stompa Instructions - BoLS



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

BoLS have managed to get images of the instructions to the new Stompa:










Rest of the pictures here: http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/01/sneak-peek-stompa-instructions.html


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Incredible. Games Workshop really do produce some outstanding plastic miniatures.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Darkseer said:


> Incredible. Games Workshop really do produce some outstanding plastic miniatures.


Have you seen the photos and video I posted up in a couple of threads? They're about on this forum. It is sexy for a big kilted titan.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its meh at best, crossdressing stompas, never a good thing


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Stella, I can't stand it. Why the hell is it wearing a dress?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> I have to agree with Stella, I can't stand it. Why the hell is it wearing a dress?


 
To hide the pop out penis cannon of coarse.:laugh:

I still like it though except for the head the iron skirt I can deal with.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Syph said:


> Have you seen the photos and video I posted up in a couple of threads? They're about on this forum. It is sexy for a big kilted titan.


Nope. Can we have some linkage to go with this latest stompa post?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> To hide the pop out penis cannon of coarse.:laugh:


told you it was crossdressing


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Darkseer said:


> Nope. Can we have some linkage to go with this latest stompa post?


Gimme a min...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25178

Pics

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26243

Vid

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26153

Box art


----------

